# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  tandem-osjećam se žalosno i neuspješno

## pčelica_maja_23

Ukratko, cura L od 20 mj i dečko P od 1 mj.
Jako sam s njom povezana, mm ja i ona do sada, apsolutno solo, pa je sve dijelila samnom.

U trudnoći  je dojila jednom dnevno jer sam ja radila a ona išla u jaslice. Noćno smo ukinuli zbog mojeg umora (trudnoća - posao - malo dijete )
Do sada je bilo dobro, dojila je jednom dnevno s njim, no sada kad god dođe iz jaslica, čim on plače ona ga želi na cicu (da i njoj dam) a na kraju ga gura i cenda da hoće i ona.
halapčljivo jede i meni je vrlo neudobno, ne može pričekati da ga podrignem u sred podoja i da ih vratim na cice, nego histerično plače i vrišti.

ne želi me lubiti više, odguruje me.
a znam da uživa dsamnom želi  da ju nosim, presvlačim, da se igramo

ono što me muči je to što u danu nema dovoljno sati da bih sinu dala dojiti na zahtjev a s njome se igrati i nju presvlačiti
muž je preuzeo brigu oko noćnog spremanja na spavanje jer tada i P dojim i spremam (mora biti tišina i dugo doji da bi mi lijepo spavao) i to me najviše muči

kako da budem više sa starijom?
kako da se ne ubijam krivnjom toliko?

da li je dovoljno da npr odvojim dio nedjelje ili subote za nju za naše prijašnje aktivnosti? 
da li su mi dva sata dovoljna

svaki dan bar malo provedem samo s njom no ponekad to loše završi - cice pa histerija i tako... ili ona nešto neće pa se baca.

užasno sam ljubomorna na mm, ali ne na ružan način, već imam osjećaj da je s njom na bolji i kvalitetinij način od mene i da moj i L odnos vene u korist njihovog.
on ju vozi u jaslice, on ju liježe i budi

da li je zaista to tako da moj odnos degradira sa L i da li je to jednostavno zauvijek, nikad više nećemo biti onako bliske kao prije P??

----------


## laumi

nemam praktičan savjet u vezi tandemskog dojenja jer nemam to iskustvo
ali mogu ti reći da sam jednako kao ti brinula i bila tužna zbog odnosa sa sinom kad se rodila kći. razlika među njima je 17 mjeseci i još u mojoj trudnoći je MM preuzeo veći dio posla oko sina jer ja nisam smjela dizati ništa teško pa su njih dvojica bili većinom upućeni jedan na drugoga i stvorili jednu posebnu bliskost. s vremenom je sin htio sve od tate (ja sam bila dobra jedino kad tate nije bilo doma), naročito kad se mala rodila, tim više što se ona prvih par godina života nije skidala s mene.

bila sam jako tužna, osjećala sam da sam ga njezinim rođenjem jako puno zakinula i da naš odnos nikad neće biti blizak. dobro, on tada više nije sisao i nije bio neko mazno dijete, ali meni je svejedno falila bliskost s njim, tim više što je on dugo bio tatino dijete. jako je i dugo plakao kad bi tata izašao van i ja ga nikako nisam mogla umiriti.

onda mi se, s nekih 3,5 - 4 godine počeo "vraćati". bila sam presretna. počeo se maziti i postajali smo sve bliskiji. sada sam mu ja čak i malo bitnija od tate.

ne brini zbog toga, kad beba malo poraste, sve će doći na svoje. svaki trenutak koji možeš odvojiti samo za svoju curu provedi s njom i ne brini koliko je to vremena, bitno je samo da je to vaše vrijeme i da si tada posvećena samo njoj. uključi je koliko god možeš oko brige za bebu, to će joj pomoći da se osjeća važnom.

----------


## casa

To je normalno. Prvo što se tiče tandema, ja sam starijeg dojila samo ujutro jer sam znala da i nema brata mlađeg 13 mjeseci da ja ne vidim potrebu da dijete preko godine dana doji na zahtjev, jer su to moje grudi i ja sam im šef. Drugim riječima ja mislim da stariji nije ništa izgubio u količini, jedino je nekad morao pričekati, ali i to je par minuta jer sam ih dojila istodobno...Vjerojatno je drugačije ako bi ti njoj da nema mlađe vadila sisu uvijek na zahtjev,, A osjećaj ljubomore je nužan dio roditeljstva, bolje da si na muža nego na tetu u vrtiću... To znači da cura odrasta, i sad samo moraš i ti s njom pa se veselit da te ona više ne treba za zaspati, za probudit se... I kad se ti tome počneš veselit, ona će te se poželjeti...

----------


## Beti3

Nikad više neće biti kao prije, naravno. No, zašto bi i bilo? Htjeli ste obitelj sa dvoje djece i vaša obitelj je sad to. Sve treba raditi sa oboje. Nisi mama jednog djeteta, ne možeš dva sata dati jednome, a drugome 22. Nikako. Sve svoje sate ćeš ubuduće uvijek dijeliti sa dvoje djece, oni su tvoji, ti si njihova i to je to.

Ali, to tako i treba biti. Ljubav se množi, a ne dijeli. Mami trebaju četiri ruke, ali svaka mama to izvede, neka sa više, neka sa manje problema. Ne brini, bit će sve u redu. Samo još malo vremena.

----------


## Storma

Kao da čitam svoje misli u to vrijeme, s razlikom da starija nije htjela ništa od MM-a pa sam morala iznaći načine na koje bi sve funkcioniralo. I nije bilo lako. 

Kada dođe drugo dijete, odnosi se promijene. Promijeni se dinamika cijele obitelji, i jednostavno treba vremena da svatko nađe svoje mjesto. Teško je prihvatiti da nemamo vremena/živaca/snage koliko bi htjele. Tandem je još jedan dodatni izazov. Razumijem ljubomoru prema mužu - imaš osjećaj da je na njega pao lakši i bolji dio posla. No s druge strane, ti vodiš brigu o bebi, pa je moguće i da se on osjeća zakinut jer brine za stariju a želio bi se povezati sa bebom (i ponovo s tobom). Nije lako, koliko god bi mi željeli da bude.

Vezano uz stariju kćer, nemoj shvaćati njene reakcije osobno. Njoj treba vremena da prihvati novu situaciju, promjenu. Bit će ljuta i bezobrazna jer želi znati, treba potvrdu da je još uvijek voliš. Znali smo tu na forumu povlačiti paralelu - kako bi tebi bilo da TM dovede kući još jednu ženu, i kaže ti kako je i dalje sve isto, osim što je ona tu  :Wink:  

Tandem je ponekad iscrpljujuć, jer žongliraš sa dvoje djece i različitim potrebama. Raščisti sama sa sobom koja su "pravila" - koliko i kako starija može dojiti. Dogovarajte se. Npr prvo seka pa ona. Ili obje, ali tada mora pričekati kada seka treba podrignuti. I budi spremna da će ona protestirati, no ti tada budi mirna, daj joj priliku da iskaže svoje osjećaje i da se ni ti ni ona ne osjećate krive radi toga. 

Balansiranje osjećaja. Jedna od težih stvari (meni je bila teža) je prihvatit kako si ti jedna, a njih je dvoje, i kako se ne možeš duplicirati jer nisi ameba (koliko god to željela). I postavi situaciju tako da rješavaš prvo onu situaciju koja je važnija. Sa jednim dijetetom često padmeno u zamku stavljanja fokusa na dijete, jer je ono manje a mi smo odrasli pa ima prioritet. Sa dvoje shvatiš da je prioritetan onaj *član obitelji* koji te u tom trenu najviše treba, pa bila ti i ti sama. Apsolutno je u redu otići u drugu sobu dok se oboje deru kako bi uzela trenutak, predahnula i sabrala se. Jedanako kao što će i koji put umjesto njih dvoje prioritet biti TM, jer te on u tom trenu najviše treba, neovisno što i djeca nešto traže.

Život u obitelji nije življenje po P.S. -u. Postavite opća pravila (koja često zovem pravila za preživljavanje). Dozvolite si odmak i odustajanje od dosadašnjih pravila, jer ćete s vremenom shvatiti da vam više ne odgovaraju. I opustite se. Rekla bih da su prva tri mjeseca od rođenja bebe poprilično turbulentna jer traje uhodavanje ( dojenje, skokovi u razvoju, nalaženje i mijenjane ritma spavanja bebe, starije dijete se prilagođava novoj situaciji, roditelji slažu novu raspodjelu "poslova"). Nakon ta tri, samo ćeš shvatiti da ste profunkcionirali.

Polako, dan po dan  :Wink: 

Pisat ću ti još o tandemu, ne stignem sada. Nisi sama. Pitaj sve što te zanima.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

> Raščisti sama sa sobom koja su "pravila" - koliko i kako starija može dojiti. Dogovarajte se. Npr prvo seka pa ona. Ili obje, ali tada mora pričekati kada seka treba podrignuti. I budi spremna da će ona protestirati, no ti tada budi mirna, daj joj priliku da iskaže svoje osjećaje i da se ni ti ni ona ne osjećate krive radi toga.


To! to je ono što trebam.
znam da se moram odlučiti na nešto: ako sam već procijenila da je tandem najboje za moju stariju iz niza razloga(odvajanje od mene zbog posla i jaslica, te skorašnja prinova), sada moram imati mudrost i hrabrosti  da provedem pravila koja neće zakidati nikoga pa ni meme.
Vjeruj mi da sam inače upravo taj tip majke: znam odabrati dobar put i provesti ga čvrsto i zagladiti napadaje histerije...sve uvijek funkionira. 
No sada se nećkam od nemila do nedraga: hoću li je dojiti više od jednom (to mi je bio cilj  tandemu, ko i casi) ili joj subotom i nedjeljom dati više da se izdovlji pa ju možda pusti... ili 
strogo prvo pravilo...
Moram se posložiti u glavi.
Balansiranje osjećaja. Jedna od težih stvari (meni je bila teža) je prihvatit kako si ti jedna, a njih je dvoje, i kako se ne možeš duplicirati jer nisi ameba (koliko god to željela). I postavi situaciju tako da rješavaš prvo onu situaciju koja je važnija. Sa jednim dijetetom često padmeno u zamku stavljanja fokusa na dijete, jer je ono manje a mi smo odrasli pa ima prioritet. Sa dvoje shvatiš da je prioritetan onaj *član obitelji* koji te u tom trenu najviše treba, pa bila ti i ti sama. Apsolutno je u redu otići u drugu sobu dok se oboje deru kako bi uzela trenutak, predahnula i sabrala se. Jedanako kao što će i koji put umjesto njih dvoje prioritet biti TM, jer te on u tom trenu najviše treba, neovisno što i djeca nešto traže.




> Rekla bih da su prva tri mjeseca od rođenja bebe poprilično turbulentna jer traje uhodavanje ( dojenje, skokovi u razvoju, nalaženje i mijenjane ritma spavanja bebe, starije dijete se prilagođava novoj situaciji, roditelji slažu novu raspodjelu "poslova"). Nakon ta tri, samo ćeš shvatiti da ste profunkcionirali.


ovo mi je jaaaako koristan podatak,
obišno tako i ja tješim i savjetujem nove majke oko uhodavanja dojenja i općenitog uhodavanja i ležanja i naležavanja sa novom bebom, taj rok je ohrabrujuć.
znaš da nije zauvijek





> Pisat ću ti još o tandemu, ne stignem sada. Nisi sama. Pitaj sve što te zanima.


Puno hvala ! to mi je vrlo olakšavajuća rečenica.

I svima drugima hvala na komentarima!

----------


## Peterlin

Samo da kažem da ja nisam uspjela (dobna razlika 15 mjeseci). Prežalila nakon nekog vremena i gotovo...

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

kaj nisi uspjela, daj malo opširnije.
tandem ?
kako je propalo?

----------


## andiko

uh. meni je razlika 16 mjeseci i nisam vise starijeg dojila..i on je bio predobar. nikakve ljubomore...i kad bih dojila bebu, on bi se samo odmaknuo...a meni je bilo grozno. sto ne mogu njega taj tren takvog predragog zagrlit i mazit se s njim. a tu je bio jos i najstariji koji je zahtijevao svoje... uhhh.. srce prepuno, a opet rastrgano. jako je to tesko. naviknes se s vremenom. drzi se.

----------


## Peterlin

> kaj nisi uspjela, daj malo opširnije.
> tandem ?
> kako je propalo?


Imala sam prekid zbog čuvanja druge trudnoće na Sv.duhu (4 mjeseca) i stariji se nikada nije vratio dojenju. Mlađega sam dojila skoro 2 godine.

----------


## pulinka

Meni su divni saveti koje je dala Storma. I potpuno tačni. Jedino što je meni trebalo dosta dugo da se pomirim sa njima. Jer, čovek zna onako okvirno da će se sa drugim detetom sve promeniti, ali ipak ne zna kako i koliko dok se ne desi, niti kakvo će biti drugo dete, niti kako će reagovati prvo, a ni kako će se roditelji zbog toga osećati. Zato je i uz najbolju pripremu roditelja i dobru volju nekad jako teško, i nepredvidivo.
Ja dojim tandem već skoro dve godine. Prošli smo najrazličitije faze. Razlika između dece je 2,4 godine, i neposredno pre rođenja brata ćerka je sisala 3-4 puta na dan. Kada se brat rodio, htela je da sisa STALNO-ja sam joj davala kad god sam mogla, ali za par nedelja sam shvatila da tako ne može. Podelili smo sike na njenu i bratovu, što je bilo potpuno šašavo ali nama funkcioniše odlično. Dozvolila sam joj da sisa 5-6 puta dnevno, uskoro je to samo od sebe opet palo na 3-4, pa od bratovog negde 10. meseca do sad se svelo na samo ujutru ili samo uveče i to ako stigne na red, često preskoči dan, ali nikako ne više od toga  :Smile: . 
Meni je sam tandem bio mahom pozitivna stvar, jer sam ćerku ja uspavljivala i dalje i to je bilo naše zajedničko vreme. Ključno je bilo to da sam njih dvoje uspavljivala sa oko sat vremena razmaka, tako sam imala dovoljno vremena za oboje i niko nije bio zakinut. Do sinovog desetog meseca, kada je on počeo da insistira da i seka legne na spavanje zajedno sa njim-ali do tada smo se mahom već uhodali u zajedničkom životu, a seka naučila pravilo da mlađi uvek ima prednost u dojenju.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

jako lijepo!!  :Smile: 
no pulinka, ja znam da će sve sjesti na mjesto sa vremenom i rastom djece, kao vama, ali što sada: mali još ima večernej nervoze ako ga ne uspavam na vrijeme (dakle na prve znakove), zatim ima grčeve ako ga ne podižem često, prekidajući podoj i nervirajući stariju kćer, zatim on  ide u krevet isto kad i ona, jako je teško uskladiti to idojiti ih skupa.

evo konkretnih pitanja

pucajte s idejama


za sada sam odlučila dati joj kad traži (starijoj)
sub i ned su udarne ali dobra vijest je da kad se u nedjelju uvjerila da dobiva, onda pocica i makne se, nije naporna kao do sada
čak je navečer zaboravila cicu (nije vidjela da on doji) dok sam ju uspavljvala sMU U SOBI.
bila je zadovoljna i iako nije zaspala kad sam iz sobe izlazila, ležala je i sama se igrala i uspavljavala

no sve to zeznulo mi je uspavljavanje malog. on se preforsitrao i nije dobro dojio nagutao se zraka i od umora nije mogao spavati...

osjećam  da nas udaljuje ako samo mm uspavljuje stariju.
nemoguće mi je (za sada) iznaći rješenje za oboje u  isti čas

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

> Imala sam prekid zbog čuvanja druge trudnoće na Sv.duhu (4 mjeseca) i stariji se nikada nije vratio dojenju. Mlađega sam dojila skoro 2 godine.


Ovo je razumljivo, naravno da si morala tako postupiti dok se ne pronađe medicinski drugačiji način čuvanja trudnoće za majke koje imaju postojeću mladunčad.  :Smile: 
Žao mi je da si imala grižnju, ali zaista bilo je opravdano.

Ponekda mi je žao da nisam stariju odbila u trudnoći.
Ali nikad neću znati što je bolje.

Moram priznati da se grozim ljeta i posjeta ljudi kući kada će svi vidjeti da ih dojim oboje. i moje mlohave ogrome i strijama urešene cice.
mislim, meni su moje cice drage i za ono što su prošle i kako su bile i još jesu bolesne, jako su mi lijepe, ali drugi to  ne znaju:
svi će vidjeti u meni neku ciganku koja od sebe radi sisatu nakazu...  :Sad:

----------


## maxi

ja imam drugačije iskustvo:
L je samoinicijativno prestala dojiti sa cca 14 mjeseci kad sam već bila trudna s H. 
razlika između njih je 18 mjeseci i L nam se pridružila kaj je H imala par mjeseci. sjećam se koliko mi je bilo čudno ali i predivno. tandem je trajao manje od godine dana.
meni je bilo divno sve raditi paralelno s njima, nakon tjedan dana su počele spavati zajedno, po noći smo nas tri spavale skupa. nije mi trebao tandem da sve budemo sretne. L je najviše voljela frkati moju kosu i dudati palac, možda tvoja starija ima nešto slično što joj paše osim dojenja?
ne znam jesam li ti uopće pomogla ali bar da čuješ druga iskustva. inače, nisam nikad niti sanjala da ću dojiti a kamoli imati tandem!
sretno i uživajte :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## casa

> Ovo je razumljivo, naravno da si morala tako postupiti dok se ne pronađe medicinski drugačiji način čuvanja trudnoće za majke koje imaju postojeću mladunčad. 
> Žao mi je da si imala grižnju, ali zaista bilo je opravdano.
> 
> Ponekda mi je žao da nisam stariju odbila u trudnoći.
> Ali nikad neću znati što je bolje.
> 
> Moram priznati da se grozim ljeta i posjeta ljudi kući kada će svi vidjeti da ih dojim oboje. i moje mlohave ogrome i strijama urešene cice.
> mislim, meni su moje cice drage i za ono što su prošle i kako su bile i još jesu bolesne, jako su mi lijepe, ali drugi to  ne znaju:
> svi će vidjeti u meni neku ciganku koja od sebe radi sisatu nakazu...


Ma daj, pa tko gleda grudi žena koje doje dvoje djece, treba pomoć... I mislim da se trebaš pomirit sa sobom... Nemoj razmišljati što bi bilo da si... Sad ste tu gdje jeste, imaš dvoje, sigurna sam krasne, djece koja doje i vole biti s tobom. Čim sama sa sobom riješiš što želiš, lakše će biti i djeci. Djeca ponekad trebaju frustraciju da bi odrasla... I to je tako. To nema veze s brojem djece, s dojenjem, s majkom, to je život. Vidjet ćeš da ćeš za godinu dvije raznježeno gledati slike svojih grudi s njih dvoje na njima i vidjet ćeš samo ljubav( i umor, al to nije u patetičnom tonu) :Grin:

----------


## rehab

Pčelice, meni se čini da tebe zapravo ne muči toliko dojenje, koliko promjena odnosa sa kćerkicom. To je normalno, stvarno jeste, i voljela bih da je meni to netko rekao kada sam se vratila iz bolnice, a stariji sin hoće tati, hoće baki, hoće bracu, a mene ni da pogleda. Njima je to svojevrsni šok, mama koja je bila samo njihova, nestala je na nekoliko dana, i došla s malim smotuljkom koji sada doji, dobiva pažnju i nošenje umjesto njih. Ja ti savjetujem da kreneš polako. Nemoj ništa forsirati, poklanjaj joj svoju pažnju u svakom slobodnom trenutku koji uhvatiš, zajedno presvlačite i kupajte bebu, itd. Pokušaj je uključiti koliko god možeš. Jednom kad se ona privikne, kad prihvati nova pravila ponašanja i kad ti skužiš sve tips & tricks za funkcioniranje s dvoje djece, sve će sjesti na svoje mjesto. Mome starijem sad je normalno da beba ima prioritet, na to se naviknuo kao da je oduvijek tako, obožava ga. Vjerujem da će s vremenom i dojenje u tandemu profunkcionirati.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

istina, mene manje muče tehnikalije, jer sam snalažljiva i dobro pročitam situaciju pa se svremenom prilagodim i odaberem način. vjerujem da ću tako i sa tandemom, evo već ide bolje, no važno je mijenjati ritam kako se mijenjaju potrebe mlađeg i starijeg.
ponekad je to više od dva dojenja starije a ponekad skupa, ponekad svakog posebno...
ići će nekako.

ono za sise bila je više šala i izraz neugode nego stvarni problem.

istina je da meni više od svega fali odnos sa mojom kćerkom.
bojim se da će otići u nepovrat, bojim se svojih sramežljivih reakcija, osjećam se kao da ju ne poznajem. 
U stvari ona se mijenja, raste ima 20 mj i savršen je todler, poslušan i lako upravlajjući uz poneke situacije divljanja. 
Ali i ona ima momente, uči nove stvari pa mi ih pokazuje, nisam više jedini utjecaj... 
Ponekad me iznenadi sa reakcijom a prije sam ju mogla predvidjeti. 
Više puta ne znam zašto nešto čini i tada se osjećam kao da sam ju iznevjerila, kao da zbog manjka vremena s njom, manje razumijem njene reakcije.

Pokušavam dosta biti s njom. 

Veliki je problem što mi je ona jedino društvo. Ona je moja mala prijateljica. JA sam isto dosta dijete u srcu i glavi pa se kužimo.
Nemam društva, nemam s kime ići u šetnju, nemam ovdje mamu ni svekrvu. 
Sada kad se rodio sin mm i ja smo još i više udaljeni jer ako trebam doktoru, ako treba u dućan ako treba bilo što usmjereni smo svako na svoje dijete.
Obično ne izlazuimo u 4 jer je on još mali pa je i komplicirano. Izlazimo u 4 vikendom.
To ostavlja meni opet manje vremena sa kćeri ili neke brzo potezne kupovine i šetnje do parka te igre u drugoj sobi...
To me čini još usamljenijom.

----------


## Storma

Pa imaš nas na forumu, pffffff
Uskoro ćete moći van, u parkće i šetnje, i bit će lakše. A ovo o čemu pišeš, dogodi se svima. Znaš koja je promjena sa nijednog djeteta na jedno. Isto tolika je sa jednoga na dvoje. Kažu da je sa trećim lako, jer već znaš kako to ide  :Smile:  a i ponese te tempo  :Smile: )))

----------


## rehab

> istina je da meni više od svega fali odnos sa mojom kćerkom.
> bojim se da će otići u nepovrat, bojim se svojih sramežljivih reakcija, osjećam se kao da ju ne poznajem. 
> U stvari ona se mijenja, raste ima 20 mj i savršen je todler, poslušan i lako upravlajjući uz poneke situacije divljanja. 
> Ali i ona ima momente, uči nove stvari pa mi ih pokazuje, nisam više jedini utjecaj... 
> Ponekad me iznenadi sa reakcijom a prije sam ju mogla predvidjeti. 
> Više puta ne znam zašto nešto čini i tada se osjećam kao da sam ju iznevjerila, kao da zbog manjka vremena s njom, manje razumijem njene reakcije.
> 
> Pokušavam dosta biti s njom. 
> 
> ...


To da je ona tebi jedino društvo i prijateljica nije dobro, i čini mi se da i ti nesvjesno očekuješ od nje da osjeća isto (isprika ako griješim). Da, ona te treba kao mamu i prijateljicu, ali već je dovoljno velika da se počinje socijalizirati, da treba i drugo društvo, tuđi utjecaj, da treba mali odmak od tebe. Nitko od nas nije ostao navezan na mamu, svi smo si našli druge osobe i ostvarili s njima odnose, tako će i tvoja kćer. To ne znači da ćeš je izgubiti, nego će vaš odnos dobiti novu dimenziju. To nam je nekada teško prihvatiti, da naši mali ptići više nisu samo naši, ali tako to treba biti kod zdravih, normalnih osoba. Za odnos s mužem isto te razumijem, ja se sa svojim vidim ujutro i navečer, imamo samo kratko vrijeme za sebe, a preko dana smo rastrgani između djece i posla. To je isto faza koja će proći. Moj savjet je da shvatiš sve ovo kao normalnu promjenu odnosa u obitelji, ubrzo ćete vas troje (i kad muž dođe s posla četvero) biti prava mala ekipa, vesela i povezana  :Smile:  Govorim iz iskustva  :Smile:

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

nema ja nezdrav odnos prema kćerinoj samostalnosti, krivo ste me shvatile. ja oduvijek znam da dijete nije "moje"

to su više osjećaji i milsli zbog  toga što živim daleko od svojih 350 km

----------


## Peterlin

> nema ja nezdrav odnos prema kćerinoj samostalnosti, krivo ste me shvatile. ja oduvijek znam da dijete nije "moje"
> 
> to su više osjećaji i milsli zbog  toga što živim daleko od svojih 350 km


Ja sam baš pomislila da ti možda fali društvo odraslih (to je mene baš gadno mučilo u to doba, neposredno nakon drugog poroda).

Ne brini - situacija se u ovoj dobi brzo mijenja. Sve što mogu reći iz iskustva je da ti trenuci tako brzo prođu da čovjeku bude žao, ali često i odahne kad to konačno bude gotovo... Moj mlađi sin je često bio u viperu i u vrtiću, jer je stariji brat volio igru "tu ti je oko"... Snalazila sam se kako sam znala, sama s djecom veći dio dana, umorna i svakakva, ali kad bih se samo podsjetila na činjenicu da imam dvojicu zdravih, da sam i sama zdrava, da je vikend za dan ili dva, da će uskoro ljeto...sve je bilo bolje.

A tandem - tja, dobro si rekla, nikad ne možeš znati što bi bilo da su se stvari raspetljale drugačije. Dobra stvar u cijeloj priči je da će se ionako raspetljati relativno brzo. Sretno!

----------


## Trina

Ja nemam iskustva s tandemom ali imam s novim bebama :Smile:  Mislim da je problem u tome što si sad u onoj gadnoj fazi kad ti sve sjeda na svoje mjesto, onoj eksploziji osjećaja kad se boriš sama sa sobom i pokušavaš osjećaje i ljubav staviti na svoje mjesto. Starija je uvijek bila jedna i jedina a sad to više nije tako. I neće nikad ni biti. Ali ti ćeš se prilagoditi i ona će morati. Ne voliš više bebu nego nju ali je beba gurnula sestru na drugo mjesto jer je nezaštićena i treba te sto posto. za koji mjesec će sve doći u normalu, ne onu koju si imala nego u neku novu koja će ti postati normalnija i zadovoljaajuća za sve strane. ja bi ti samo savjetovala da uvijek starijem djetetu daješ do znanja koliko je voliš, da je i dalje broj jedan i to će uvijek biti ali sad je i beba tu i da ti je jasno da joj se nekad ne sviđa sveukupna situacija. nek vidi da je razumiješ. Brzo će se i ona naviknuti.

----------


## Trina

I da, mislim da je ovo klasičan problem prijelaska s jednog na dvoje djece, kasnije je sve lakše i skroz drugačije.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

hvala svima! trebam čuti/čitati to da će sve sjesti na svoje mjesto.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

novo pitanje:
starija se počela buditi svaku n oć jednom i jako viče tako da probudi i mene i mm i susjede i malog kojeg je teško opet samo cicom uspavati.
viče i plače bez suza: daj daaaaj cicu.
ja joj ne dajem po noći već više od 6 mj.
to je za mene granica, to ne može nikako jer moram se i odmoriti.

poludim na tu dreku a i mm gubi strpljenje.
tada jedino pomaže da ju ignoriamo i ugasimo svjetlo koje imam radi malog i dojenja.

ako ju mazim i uzmem sve se jače dere i što sam nježnija to je dulje ona u dreci.

----------


## rehab

> novo pitanje:
> starija se počela buditi svaku n oć jednom i jako viče tako da probudi i mene i mm i susjede i malog kojeg je teško opet samo cicom uspavati.
> viče i plače bez suza: daj daaaaj cicu.
> ja joj ne dajem po noći već više od 6 mj.
> to je za mene granica, to ne može nikako jer moram se i odmoriti.
> 
> poludim na tu dreku a i mm gubi strpljenje.
> tada jedino pomaže da ju ignoriamo i ugasimo svjetlo koje imam radi malog i dojenja.
> 
> ako ju mazim i uzmem sve se jače dere i što sam nježnija to je dulje ona u dreci.


Pisali smo neki dan o ovome na temi "Ne mogu više ne spavati". Nama se i sada to nekada dogodi. Jedino rješenje je pustiti je da odviče svoje, brže će prestati.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

i mi to skužili. mislim da je to u polusnu. a sanja da ju majka ne voli

----------


## Storma

Ja bih čak rekla da je to dobro (i moja je imala takvu fazu). Bar "vidim" da prerađuje nove informacije i da je prvobitni šok očito popustio :hardcoremama:  Anita je bila tantrumašica i dosta zatvorena i koliko god takve stvari bile naporne, nisu ništa napram onoga kad se dijete zatvori i šuti.

Pčelice, ne sanja ona da ju majka ne voli, već izbacuje ljutnju. Bit će dobro, stvarno hoće.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

i ja sam zapravo više puta bila uvjerena da je jako dobro kad ga lupi, kad me ugrize, kad plače jer mi daje priliku da joj kažem da nije druga da ju volim i da je i ona moja.
što bi bilo da to ne pokaže...

kako se to tek rješava

----------


## Storma

Pa dobro, ne daj joj da ga lupi :kez: Ali ti slobodno koji put pokaži da ti je i "te bebe" koji put dosta  :Wink:  Daj bebu mužu, uzmi malu u krilo i reci : "Joj ta beba, baš je teška, ruke me bole. Jedva čejkam da naraste kao ti pa da ga ne moram toliko nositi." Ili tako nešto. Prečesto svi treperimo oko beba, puni smo razumijevanja za njihov plač, padamo u ekstazu čim naprave nešto novo - a starije korimo, govorimo im da čekaju, i ne mazimo niti im se obraćamo tako, jer su sad već veliki, veći... a nisu. Uglavnom im je samo tijelo naraslo, ili ih vidimo većima jer držimo malu bebu. Iznutra su jednako tako mali i potrebiti. Možda čak i više. Znam reći da je prvorođenima uvijek teže, jer oni pamte vremena kada su bili jedini, i sve je bilo njihovo - sve igračke, sva pažnja... Ne kažem da ispade treba tolerirati, nikako, već da moramo imati razumijevanja. I koliko god prvo dijete "izgubi" kada dobije brata ili sestru, još više dobije, jer ta ljubav i divljenje mlađih, to je nešto neprocjenjivo.

----------


## rehab

> Pa dobro, ne daj joj da ga lupi :kez: Ali ti slobodno koji put pokaži da ti je i "te bebe" koji put dosta  Daj bebu mužu, uzmi malu u krilo i reci : "Joj ta beba, baš je teška, ruke me bole. Jedva čejkam da naraste kao ti pa da ga ne moram toliko nositi." Ili tako nešto.


Joj Storma, sorry, ja sam na ovakve izjave iz okoline bila alergična, i nikada nisam dopuštala da se te fore izvode pred starijim djetetom. Imam osjećaj da se na taj način samo šalje poruka starijem djetetu da je pridošlica i nama teret i višak, i ma kako rijetke i naizgled bezazlene te poruke bile, starije dijete ih može shvatiti ozbiljno. Nekako sam uvijek nastojala prenositi poruke tipa "vidi kako je beba slatka ovako malena", pričala sam starijem kako je i on jeo samo mlijeko kad je bio mali, kako je i on gugutao, nosio se, gledala sam sa starijim njegove slike kao bebe da mu približim to vrijeme, pričala mu kako jedva čekam da beba naraste da se skupa možemo igrati s njegovim igračkama, itd. Mislim da je to bolji način za zbližavanje djece i prevladavanje ljubomore, nego kupovanje darova starijem djetetu, izjave kao što si gore napisala i sl.

----------


## Storma

Samo ti reci svoje mišljenje :Wink:  Ne stignem asada puno pisati. Nisam za podmićivanje, niti išta takvo, već iskrene komentare. Kata je bila puno lakša za hendlanje od svoje starije sestre, no nije uvijek bilo lako. I kada nije, ja sam to rekla i primijetila da je starijoj bilo drago čuti da koji put i seka gnjavi.

----------


## Trina

Ja se slažem sa Stormom. I ja sam svojima znala reći da je beba malo dosadnjikava i prezahtjevna ali da je tako majušna, krhka i nježna, ovisna skroz naskroz o nama i da tu nema oću neću nego je se mora puno ljubakati, nosati i maziti da bi nam što prije narasla (moji vjeruju da djeca i bebe rastu od ljubavi). Kad sve to tako nekako predstaviš djeci u šaljivom tonu, nekako im daš do znanja da je i tebi naporno i teško ali da moraš i točka, i njima bude lakše vidit da je i mami sve to skupa čudno, neobično ,a nekad i naporno, da nisu oni ni loši ni zločesti ako im beba ide na živce. Ja  ne volim kad se novorođenčad starijoj djeci predstavljaju kao nešto nedodirljivo i nedostižno jer oni do doživljavaju kao prijetnju sebi.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

rekla bih da ste sve u pravu, no ovisi o mnogo stvari kada je kako bolje reagirati.
ponekad treba pomalo "ismijati" bebu i uvaliti je mužu (to činim i bez starije u blizini  :Cool:   )
a ponekad staruju upućujemna maloga - više na način da joj govorim kako je on oduševljan  njome, kako ju gleda i neka g amalo nuna (iskorištavam njenju radnu snagu )
vodim se više za svojim instinktom

no da, uvijek ju priječim da ga lupa.
imala je jedan jedeini pravi napad: kada smo drugi dan nakon rodilišta završili doma nas tri sami na krevetu, a ja sam njega išla dojiti.
u trenu se izmijenila, ona njena nesigurna zainteresiranost prešla je u strašno nezadovoljstvo i nemir. zacvilila je i lupila ga jako po glavici brzinom munje te kad sam njemu prekrila glavu, brzo mene ugrizla.
nakon toga gledala me u oči s tako duboko nesretni očima.
napokon mi je ipak prišla jer sam ju mirim glasom zvala da mi priđe i govorila joj da je ona moja.
mislim da sam vidjela u njenim očima kako se bijest pretvara u ljutnju, ljutnja topi u očaj, a očaj konačno u tugu i suze.
Ah sa tim sam suzama već mogla raditi i tješiti ih.

Nikada mi ta slika njenih očiju neće izaći iz srca dok sam živa.
za taj sam moment i zahvalna i žalosna i ponosna i nesretna...



Inače ide nam jako dobro. Skužila sam da malog trebam okupati i spemiti u krevet (čitaj nacicati do bola i ununat) do 20 ili20 i 30 najkasnije.
njoj dajem kad želi cicu i to je oko 3 puta dnevno. pomirila sam se s time. prihvaćam to. ona je sve manje nemirna zbog svega jer je cica dostupna.

nadam se da će potrajati i da ide na bolje

----------


## Storma

to pčelice, dan po dan  :Wink:

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

update

već sam stoput htjela updatat, ali ne stižem od ova dva mala

dakle moj dojam je da je velika razlika tandemski dojiti 1,5 god dijete sa novorođ. ili 2.god dijete sa novorođ (ili tako to)
zato jer je sad sa dvije godine veća,  lakše me obuhvati kad čučne kraj mene, lakše se dogovorimo oko hranjenja, razumnija je (jest da ima više ispada i tantruma ali ajde..)

za sad i dalje dojimo
meni i nije baš naj, jer je starija curka (2.god sad navršila) jako zahtjevna, čim vidi bracu, i ona se penje, čim dođe iz jaslica, ujutro, ako se po noći popne u naš krevet...
uskoro bih je odvikla jer mi je već naporno
no za sada se koristim time kako bih joj olakšala prelaz u njen veliki krevet i njenu sobu, ostavlja se pelene i općenito ta priča sa bratom (5mj) je i dalje aktivna.
iako ona voli brata, treba puno dokaza da je samo moja i ja samo njena.

moja priča: stisla sam zube i izdržala radi toga da mirno prođe suživot. ponekad uživam u tandemu ali ipak ljepše je kad doji beba

----------

